# New pics of my 200sx freshly waxed.



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

well, I got my license back yesterday, so I waxed the hell out of my car with Meguires Gold Class (kickass wax) finished up the grille, and shined up the tires. Today during my lunch break at work I drove to the top level of the galleria mall parking lot and took these shots of my car. Tell me what you think.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

nice car ! great job on the stock stealth look .

if u ever get the money u should get the crystal stealth look !


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

The grille above used to be the stock horizontle line grille, but I gutted it, dremeled it down, bought some 10 dollar THICK ass mesh grille from home depot (I had to cut the mesh itself with my dremel, it was really thick) and then epoxyed it to the back of my grille frame, and painted it all black.

Here are some more pics tho.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanx liu, I plan on getting the crystals one day and stealthing them, but for now im trying to save up for more performance mods, to even out the cosmetics/performance balance, hehe.


----------



## Revolution (Dec 26, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> *nice car ! great job on the stock stealth look .
> 
> if u ever get the money u should get the crystal stealth look ! *


lol, he ask me about that too


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

where did you get the lower lips on teh front bumper or was that and entire bumper???? nice job btw looks good


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

bugnlv said:


> *where did you get the lower lips on teh front bumper or was that and entire bumper???? nice job btw looks good *


Hey, I got the splitters (just two pieces) off of ebay, this kid bought them for his car and never sanded/primed/painted them, and was selling them for pretty cheep (30 + shipping) so I got them, and primed/sanded them as much as possible and made them nice and smooth, then I painted them and bolted them udner my front bumper. I like the way they look, almost like I have a nice front lip. And thanx for the compliment man.


----------



## bugnlv (Jun 24, 2003)

no problem looks good im interested in how they look since its not a big ass bumper but yet gives some looks and some purpose. i guess a bit of downforce and stability hehe


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

me likes black and me likes your car.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

nice!! But on your next day off you need to care for the underhood.. make it shine like the exterior...


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

myoung said:


> *nice!! But on your next day off you need to care for the underhood.. make it shine like the exterior... *


Haha yeah, my engine bay is dirty as hell, I need to clean it up a bit, any recomendations on what to do to make it shine? I used to spray WD40 over my whole engine bay in the G20 but it burnt and smeled bad.


----------



## whiteb14 (Jul 7, 2002)

very nice b14... the splitters look awesome!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

looks bad a$$!!! now come wax mine


----------



## cleanb14 (Dec 21, 2002)

nice lookin car man, love the rims, and that grille, it looks great , almost exactly the same as mine


----------



## Equivocal (Sep 6, 2002)

I gotta say I love all the stuff you have managed to do yourself. great job, lovin the stealth stock heads and those splitters were a great addition at only 30 bucks, looks like you almost had a stillen lip on it. and the grill looks great. Id say try to grab yourself a pair of Se-R sideskirts to match a little more with the splitters they would look great.


----------



## NismoXR (May 1, 2002)

Ah man that is one clean b14. the grill looks like mine.  nice work on your ride.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey,
Just so you know, if you're gonna shoot into the sun, you need either:
1) a really powerful fill flash or
2) reflectors 

Otherwise, the car is nice, just I can't tell the details from the photo.

Seth

P.S. I've always wondered what those rims would look like on a B14.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

damn i am soo in love with that grille...excellent looking ride...
i give it a big thumbs-up :thumbup: 

it seems that black 200SX's are ruling the member rides section today.


----------



## G2-0-0SX (Feb 22, 2003)

Thanx everyone .

I'm glad you all like it, allthough, I feel all mad at it now, the alternator is dead and its sitting in my gf driveway  i gotta replace it tommorow.


----------

